# Breeders in the GTA, Ontario



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello fellow feathered-baby lovers 

Me and my boyfriend are considering getting a second feathered baby (bird fever! well I have it anyway). I have looked for breeders in my area, Mississauga ON, and found this useful website: http://www.parrotplace.ca/ontario.htm
However, most of these breeders don't seem to have postings online advertising babies for sale (or it's hard to find) and I don't exactly want to spend hours calling people to find out. 

I thought it may be useful to ask on the forum if there are any members here that are breeders (or know of breeders) in the GTA (I'm willing to travel up to about an hour in any direction from where I live) that currently have or soon will have tiel babies. I've noticed that most members on the forum are from the US (and Australia) and not many seem to be from Canada, but I thought it's still worth a shot. To be more specific, we're looking to get a male, and if the breeder would be willing to get a DNA test for us on the baby (we would pay for it of course) that would be best. 

So if any one out there can get me in touch with a good/experienced breeder currently selling (or soon will be) tiel babies, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Member debbie05 is in barrie which I think is about an hour from Mississauga( correct me if I'm wrong) I got my boy Cupid from her she was very nice, her birds were well cared for and Cupid came to me hand tame and healthy! I think she just posted pics of some babies she is going to handfeed, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=30962. Hopefully when she gets on here she will see this and chime in


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Barrie is a bit far (1.5 hour drive if there's no traffic), but I may still be able to get there, it would be worth it to get a bird from a good breeder, but then I would also have to convince my bf to drive up there with me. Do you find that birds do OK in the car for 1-2 hour drives? I worry about how it would effect them (car sickness, unfamiliar scary noises and environment, potential pollution from other cars on the road, etc.)


----------



## DaveZ (May 4, 2012)

All my birds have come from ~2 hours drive away and been transported home in ventilated shoe boxes. I think being in the dark box helps keep them calm. I've never had a problem with transporting for that length of time and I've brought 7 birds home that way so far.

Dave.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (Apr 17, 2011)

I have travelled from NY to Texas more than once with birds in the car. If you have a travel cage you can cover three sides with a towell which helps keep them calm.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

As long as it's not too hot or cold or the bird isn't sitting in the sun two hours should be fine. I use a small cage or carrier and put it in the floor board covered with a light colored towel or cloth. This will help keep the most of the sun off of it.


----------



## RedQueen (Feb 21, 2012)

Good, thanks guys, sounds like transporting is not an issue. Now to find a breeder selling babies within a couple hours of here. :blink:


----------

